# Apostas Temperaturas 11-13 Julho 2022



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2022 às 13:01)

*Regulamento*


Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *mínimas* e *máximas *nos dias 11, 12 e 13 de julho (2ª feira, 3ª feira e 4ª feira).


*As estações seleccionadas são:*


1 – Monção, Valinha - IPMA
2 – Bragança (Aeródromo) - IPMA
3 – Pinhão, Santa Bárbara - IPMA
4 – Serra da Estrela, Torre - MeteoEstrela
5 – Lousã, Aeródromo - IPMA
6 – São Pedro de Moel - IPMA
7 – Torres Vedras, Dois Portos - IPMA
8 – Cabo da Roca - IPMA
9 – Coruche - IPMA
10 – Campo Maior - MeteoAlentejo
11 – Fóia - IPMA
12 – Faro (Aeródromo) - IPMA


*Regras*


* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das seis temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas doze estações referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.;

* A submissão de apostas começa agora e *termina às 13h de domingo, dia 10;*


* Para premiar quem aposta a uma maior distância temporal será aplicada uma bonificação de 10% às apostas que forem colocadas até às 23h59 de sexta-feira, dia 8, e uma bonificação de 5% às apostas que forem colocadas até às 23h59 de sábado, dia 9.


* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,5ºC (5ºC-0,5ºC);


* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero;


* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, mas disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será feita uma correlação entre o extremo horário do dia anterior e a máxima absoluta desse mesmo dia, para apurar uma aproximação do valor extremo desse dia. Exemplo:


No dia 14, uma EM tem todos os registos horários excepto o das 15 h. Percebe-se claramente que o menor dos valores horários registados foi de 2,5ºC às 6h, uma vez que os valores às 14h e às 16h eram de cerca de 8ºC;
No dia 15 o menor valor horário foi de 4,0ºC. No resumo diário mostra-se que a máxima absoluta foi de 3,2ºC;
O valor aproximado da máxima de dia 14 a utilizar será de 2,5-(4,0-3,2)=1,7ºC;
Este método grosseiro de aproximação é utilizado por ser mais justo do que a simples eliminação das EM. Já houve concursos anteriores em que se percebia claramente que o vencedor seria outro se EM com registos horários quase completos não tivessem sido eliminadas.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, nem disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será excluída do concurso;


* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar;


* Edições de posts de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.




*Formato*

Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas.

----------------

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
MON: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
BRA: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
PIN: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
TOR: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
LOU: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
SPM: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
TVD: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
CAB: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
COR: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
CPM: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
FOI: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
FAR: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC



----------------


xx,xºC, yy,yºC, zz,zºC, ww,wºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.


*Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.*


Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.


Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2022 às 13:31)

Apesar da enorme confusão dos modelos, deixo já as minhas apostas. Se as previsões mudarem radicalmente e for parar ao fundo da tabela, não há problema. Faz parte! 
Boa sorte a todos!

*joralentejano*
MON: MinSeg 18,7ºC MaxSeg 36,5ºC MinTer 20,5ºC MáxTer 40,2ºC MinQua 22,3ºC MáxQua 39,6ºC
BRA: MinSeg 18,6ºC MaxSeg 36,3ºC MinTer 19,3ºC MáxTer 37,4ºC MinQua 20,3ºC MáxQua 38,5ºC
PIN: MinSeg 20,9ºC MaxSeg 38,2ºC MinTer 23,8ºC MáxTer 41,6ºC MinQua 24,6ºC MáxQua 42,1ºC
TOR: MinSeg 11,7ºC MaxSeg 23,9ºC MinTer 13,1ºC MáxTer 24,7ºC MinQua 14,8ºC MáxQua 25,2ºC
LOU: MinSeg 17,2ºC MaxSeg 35,5ºC MinTer 19,8ºC MáxTer 42,3ºC MinQua 21,5ºC MáxQua 42,8ºC
SPM: MinSeg 14,2ºC MaxSeg 19,1ºC MinTer 15,7ºC MáxTer 24,2ºC MinQua 16,9ºC MáxQua 25,2ºC
TVD: MinSeg 17,1ºC MaxSeg 32,5ºC MinTer 18,9ºC MáxTer 40,6ºC MinQua 20,6ºC MáxQua 41,1ºC
CAB: MinSeg 16,2ºC MaxSeg 20,2ºC MinTer 16,3ºC MáxTer 24,1ºC MinQua 18,3ºC MáxQua 24,6ºC
COR: MinSeg 16,2ºC MaxSeg 38,9ºC MinTer 18,4ºC MáxTer 43,2ºC MinQua 20,1ºC MáxQua 43,6ºC
CPM: MinSeg 20,2ºC MaxSeg 40,8ºC MinTer 22,3ºC MáxTer 42,2ºC MinQua 24,1ºC MáxQua 42,5ºC
FOI: MinSeg xx,xºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MinTer zz,zºC MáxTer ww,wºC MinQua aa,aºC MáxQua bb,bºC
FAR: MinSeg 22,3ºC MaxSeg 30,9ºC MinTer 22,6ºC MáxTer 29,5ºC MinQua 23,3ºC MáxQua 30,3ºC


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2022 às 13:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Apesar da enorme confusão dos modelos, deixo já as minhas apostas. Se as previsões mudarem radicalmente e for parar ao fundo da tabela, não há problema. Faz parte!
> Boa sorte a todos!
> 
> *joralentejano*
> ...





> Corajoso!


----------



## LMMS (8 Jul 2022 às 14:52)

Qualquer membro pode apostar, ou é só para alguns?


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2022 às 14:53)

LMMS disse:


> Qualquer membro pode apostar, ou é só para alguns?


Todos podem apostar. Se apostares até ao fim do dia, tens um bónus, como explicado


----------



## tonítruo (8 Jul 2022 às 15:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Apesar da enorme confusão dos modelos, deixo já as minhas apostas. Se as previsões mudarem radicalmente e for parar ao fundo da tabela, não há problema. Faz parte!
> Boa sorte a todos!
> 
> *joralentejano*
> ...


Foia está em branco?


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2022 às 15:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Apesar da enorme confusão dos modelos, deixo já as minhas apostas. Se as previsões mudarem radicalmente e for parar ao fundo da tabela, não há problema. Faz parte!
> Boa sorte a todos!
> 
> *joralentejano*
> ...


Esqueceste da aposta da Foia.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2022 às 16:03)

LMMS disse:


> Qualquer membro pode apostar, ou é só para alguns?



Porque é que havia de ser só para alguns?  Claro que é para todos. Força, arrisca fazer uma previsão!


----------



## LMMS (8 Jul 2022 às 16:37)

Luis Sousa (LMMS)
MON: MinSeg 18,9ºC MaxSeg 37,7ºC MinTer 20,8ºC MáxTer 39,7ºC MinQua 21,9ºC MáxQua 39,8ºC 
BRA: MinSeg 18,6ºC MaxSeg 37,9ºC MinTer 19,9ºC MáxTer 39,2ºC MinQua 20,0ºC MáxQua 39,1ºC 
PIN: MinSeg 21,2ºC MaxSeg 38,3ºC MinTer 24,0ºC MáxTer 40,7ºC MinQua 24,3ºC MáxQua 42,2ºC 
TOR: MinSeg 11,5ºC MaxSeg 23,7ºC MinTer 12,1ºC MáxTer 24,3ºC MinQua 13,8ºC MáxQua 24,9ºC 
LOU: MinSeg 19,2ºC MaxSeg 38,5ºC MinTer 20,2ºC MáxTer 42,5ºC MinQua 21,9ºC MáxQua 43,0ºC 
SPM: MinSeg 14,9ºC MaxSeg 22,8ºC MinTer 15,9ºC MáxTer 27,2ºC MinQua 15,1ºC MáxQua 25,8ºC 
TVD: MinSeg 18,3ºC MaxSeg 31,9ºC MinTer 20,9ºC MáxTer 41,9ºC MinQua 20,6ºC MáxQua 41,5ºC 
CAB: MinSeg 15,8ºC MaxSeg 20,9ºC MinTer 17,7ºC MáxTer 28,1ºC MinQua 17,3ºC MáxQua 26,6ºC 
COR: MinSeg 15,5ºC MaxSeg 39,9ºC MinTer 18,9ºC MáxTer 43,0ºC MinQua 19,9ºC MáxQua 43,1ºC 
CPM: MinSeg 22,2ºC MaxSeg 40,7ºC MinTer 22,9ºC MáxTer 43,2ºC MinQua 24,1ºC MáxQua 43,4ºC 
FOI: MinSeg 17,9ºC MaxSeg 27,8ºC MinTer 19,9ºC MáxTer 29,8ºC MinQua 20,1ºC MáxQua 30,3ºC 
FAR: MinSeg 20,3ºC MaxSeg 29,6ºC MinTer 20,6ºC MáxTer 29,8ºC MinQua 20,9ºC MáxQua 30,1ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jul 2022 às 16:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esqueceste da aposta da Foia.


Acho que foi do calor que o @joralentejano se esqueceu. Ou então da noitada na Feira de Atividades Económicas


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2022 às 17:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Apesar da enorme confusão dos modelos, deixo já as minhas apostas. Se as previsões mudarem radicalmente e for parar ao fundo da tabela, não há problema. Faz parte!
> Boa sorte a todos!
> 
> *joralentejano*
> ...


Nem dei conta que a Fóia estava em branco. 
Peço desculpa pelo lapso e obrigado pelo reparo. Aqui está:
FOI: MinSeg 18,1°C MaxSeg 28,8°C MinTer 20,5°C MáxTer 30,0°C MinQua 22,4°C MáxQua 30,4°C


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jul 2022 às 17:04)

Dias Miguel
MON: MinSeg 18,0ºC MaxSeg 37,0ºC MinTer 20,0ºC MáxTer 40,0ºC MinQua 20,5ºC MáxQua 39,5ºC
BRA: MinSeg 18,1ºC MaxSeg 36,7ºC MinTer 19,5ºC MáxTer 38,0ºC MinQua 20,4ºC MáxQua 39,1ºC
PIN: MinSeg 20,5ºC MaxSeg 38,7ºC MinTer 23,0ºC MáxTer 41,2ºC MinQua 23,3ºC MáxQua 42,7ºC
TOR: MinSeg 12,0ºC MaxSeg 24,0ºC MinTer 12,9ºC MáxTer 25,1ºC MinQua 14,1ºC MáxQua 25,0ºC
LOU: MinSeg 18,1ºC MaxSeg 37,5ºC MinTer 20,8ºC MáxTer 42,0ºC MinQua 20,5ºC MáxQua 42,2ºC
SPM: MinSeg 14,0ºC MaxSeg 21,4ºC MinTer 16,5ºC MáxTer 26,5ºC MinQua 14,9ºC MáxQua 25,5ºC
TVD: MinSeg 18,0ºC MaxSeg 32,0ºC MinTer 19,5ºC MáxTer 41,1ºC MinQua 20,2ºC MáxQua 41,0ºC
CAB: MinSeg 15,9ºC MaxSeg 20,1ºC MinTer 16,8ºC MáxTer 25,0ºC MinQua 16,5ºC MáxQua 24,1ºC
COR: MinSeg 16,5ºC MaxSeg 38,5ºC MinTer 18,5ºC MáxTer 42,5ºC MinQua 20,5ºC MáxQua 43,0ºC
CPM: MinSeg 21,4ºC MaxSeg 40,2ºC MinTer 22,5ºC MáxTer 43,7ºC MinQua 23,0ºC MáxQua 44,1ºC
FOI: MinSeg 17,4ºC MaxSeg 28,1ºC MinTer 20,1ºC MáxTer 29,2ºC MinQua 19,7ºC MáxQua 29,0ºC
FAR: MinSeg 21,5ºC MaxSeg 30,6ºC MinTer 22,0ºC MáxTer 30,9ºC MinQua 22,4ºC MáxQua 31,2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jul 2022 às 20:06)

Sou só eu que não me importava que o dia 11 fosse excluído?  Dia 14 está mais apetecível...


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2022 às 21:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sou só eu que não me importava que o dia 11 fosse excluído?  Dia 14 está mais apetecível...


Compreendo a ideia, mas de certo modo termos um dia de transição e diferente dos outros até torna o concurso mais interessante


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2022 às 23:30)

Bom, seja o que Deus quiser... 

Gilmet
MON: MinSeg 19,6ºC MaxSeg 34,8ºC MinTer 20,1ºC MáxTer 37,9ºC MinQua 18,8ºC MáxQua 33,1ºC
BRA: MinSeg 16,1ºC MaxSeg 36,1ºC MinTer 18,6ºC MáxTer 37,2ºC MinQua 19,8ºC MáxQua 34,1ºC
PIN: MinSeg 21,6ºC MaxSeg 40,6ºC MinTer 24,6ºC MáxTer 41,5ºC MinQua 24,1ºC MáxQua 39,6ºC
TOR: MinSeg 16,5ºC MaxSeg 24,8ºC MinTer 15,7ºC MáxTer 24,1ºC MinQua 13,5ºC MáxQua 22,2ºC
LOU: MinSeg 18,3ºC MaxSeg 38,1ºC MinTer 19,5ºC MáxTer 41,1ºC MinQua 18,4ºC MáxQua 39,8ºC
SPM: MinSeg 15,0ºC MaxSeg 23,7ºC MinTer 16,2ºC MáxTer 28,4ºC MinQua 17,6ºC MáxQua 26,1ºC
TVD: MinSeg 16,5ºC MaxSeg 33,6ºC MinTer 17,2ºC MáxTer 38,6ºC MinQua 19,3ºC MáxQua 34,5ºC
CAB: MinSeg 16,2ºC MaxSeg 22,4ºC MinTer 17,1ºC MáxTer 27,5ºC MinQua 18,5ºC MáxQua 26,8ºC
COR: MinSeg 14,8ºC MaxSeg 41,4ºC MinTer 17,8ºC MáxTer 41,1ºC MinQua 18,1ºC MáxQua 40,4ºC
CPM: MinSeg 23,5ºC MaxSeg 42,2ºC MinTer 24,2ºC MáxTer 41,6ºC MinQua 22,8ºC MáxQua 40,8ºC
FOI: MinSeg 22,6ºC MaxSeg 28,5ºC MinTer 20,5ºC MáxTer 25,8ºC MinQua 17,7ºC MáxQua 23,4ºC
FAR: MinSeg 23,9ºC MaxSeg 33,1ºC MinTer 22,5ºC MáxTer 29,8ºC MinQua 19,6ºC MáxQua 27,5ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jul 2022 às 23:46)

Bem, eu estava um bocado duvidoso de se realmente faria a aposta ou não tendo em conta a imprevisibilidade dos modelos neste momento, mas tendo em conta que se não a fizer agora não levo bonificação, vou apostar agora. Depois logo se vê se a coisa corre bem ou não... 

*"Charneca" Mundial*
MON: MinSeg 15,7ºC MaxSeg 33,6ºC MinTer 20,4ºC MáxTer 41,5ºC MinQua 21,3ºC MáxQua 41,8ºC
BRA: MinSeg 14,9ºC MaxSeg 31,4ºC MinTer 21,7ºC MáxTer 42,3ºC MinQua 23,4ºC MáxQua 42,0ºC
PIN: MinSeg 21,3ºC MaxSeg 39,8ºC MinTer 24,2ºC MáxTer 42,6ºC MinQua 26,5ºC MáxQua 44,7ºC
TOR: MinSeg 11,8ºC MaxSeg 23,9ºC MinTer 14,5ºC MáxTer 27,6ºC MinQua 17,3ºC MáxQua 28,4ºC
LOU: MinSeg 14,4ºC MaxSeg 32,6ºC MinTer 22,0ºC MáxTer 41,8ºC MinQua 28,1ºC MáxQua 42,9ºC
SPM: MinSeg 16,5ºC MaxSeg 22,8ºC MinTer 17,6ºC MáxTer 31,6ºC MinQua 21,7ºC MáxQua 32,4ºC
TVD: MinSeg 16,1ºC MaxSeg 31,4ºC MinTer 20,2ºC MáxTer 38,9ºC MinQua 22,3ºC MáxQua 38,2ºC
CAB: MinSeg 17,3ºC MaxSeg 20,6ºC MinTer 19,7ºC MáxTer 33,5ºC MinQua 20,9ºC MáxQua 32,1ºC
COR: MinSeg 16,8ºC MaxSeg 38,1ºC MinTer 18,6ºC MáxTer 45,8ºC MinQua 21,5ºC MáxQua 42,6ºC
CPM: MinSeg 21,1ºC MaxSeg 40,7ºC MinTer 26,1ºC MáxTer 43,7ºC MinQua 26,2ºC MáxQua 45,2ºC
FOI: MinSeg 19,8ºC MaxSeg 34,7ºC MinTer 20,1ºC MáxTer 35,2ºC MinQua 21,6ºC MáxQua 34,7ºC
FAR: MinSeg 23,2ºC MaxSeg 33,8ºC MinTer 26,8ºC MáxTer 33,2ºC MinQua 27,4ºC MáxQua 32,6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2022 às 23:57)

*N_Fig*
MON: MinSeg 18,7ºC MaxSeg 35,6ºC MinTer 20,6ºC MáxTer 40,2ºC MinQua 21,6ºC MáxQua 39,1ºC
BRA: MinSeg 17,9ºC MaxSeg 36,1ºC MinTer 20,2ºC MáxTer 39,0ºC MinQua 22,0ºC MáxQua 38,8ºC
PIN: MinSeg 20,9ºC MaxSeg 38,8ºC MinTer 23,8ºC MáxTer 41,6ºC MinQua 24,8ºC MáxQua 42,4ºC
TOR: MinSeg 12,9ºC MaxSeg 24,1ºC MinTer 14,1ºC MáxTer 25,6ºC MinQua 15,1ºC MáxQua 25,6ºC
LOU: MinSeg 17,2ºC MaxSeg 36,0ºC MinTer 20,2ºC MáxTer 42,5ºC MinQua 22,2ºC MáxQua 42,5ºC
SPM: MinSeg 14,9ºC MaxSeg 22,1ºC MinTer 16,0ºC MáxTer 28,3ºC MinQua 17,4ºC MáxQua 27,8ºC
TVD: MinSeg 16,8ºC MaxSeg 32,1ºC MinTer 19,1ºC MáxTer 40,7ºC MinQua 20,5ºC MáxQua 39,7ºC
CAB: MinSeg 16,6ºC MaxSeg 21,9ºC MinTer 17,9ºC MáxTer 29,0ºC MinQua 18,8ºC MáxQua 28,4ºC
COR: MinSeg 15,7ºC MaxSeg 39,1ºC MinTer 18,4ºC MáxTer 43,6ºC MinQua 20,2ºC MáxQua 43,0ºC
CPM: MinSeg 21,4ºC MaxSeg 40,8ºC MinTer 23,3ºC MáxTer 42,7ºC MinQua 23,9ºC MáxQua 43,2ºC
FOI: MinSeg 19,1ºC MaxSeg 30,5ºC MinTer 20,4ºC MáxTer 30,8ºC MinQua 20,8ºC MáxQua 30,5ºC
FAR: MinSeg 22,4ºC MaxSeg 31,8ºC MinTer 23,3ºC MáxTer 31,0ºC MinQua 22,9ºC MáxQua 30,6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jul 2022 às 23:58)

*Duarte Sousa*

MON: MinSeg 18,7ºC MaxSeg 35,9ºC MinTer 20,4ºC MáxTer 40,8ºC MinQua 21,9ºC MáxQua 40,3ºC
BRA: MinSeg 18,6ºC MaxSeg 38,1ºC MinTer 18,7ºC MáxTer 38,6ºC MinQua 19,1ºC MáxQua 36,6ºC
PIN: MinSeg 21,8ºC MaxSeg 41,6ºC MinTer 22,5ºC MáxTer 43,1ºC MinQua 25,3ºC MáxQua 42,3ºC
TOR: MinSeg 15,3ºC MaxSeg 23,5ºC MinTer 15,8ºC MáxTer 24,5ºC MinQua 15,0ºC MáxQua 23,2ºC
LOU: MinSeg 15,8ºC MaxSeg 35,8ºC MinTer 18,8ºC MáxTer 42,6ºC MinQua 23,2ºC MáxQua 40,4ºC
SPM: MinSeg 13,5ºC MaxSeg 21,2ºC MinTer 13,0ºC MáxTer 26,0ºC MinQua 14,5ºC MáxQua 24,8ºC
TVD: MinSeg 13,1ºC MaxSeg 31,3ºC MinTer 15,4ºC MáxTer 37,1ºC MinQua 16,5ºC MáxQua 35,1ºC
CAB: MinSeg 20,1ºC MaxSeg 24,7ºC MinTer 18,4ºC MáxTer 26,2ºC MinQua 21,2ºC MáxQua 26,1ºC
COR: MinSeg 14,4ºC MaxSeg 40,1ºC MinTer 15,0ºC MáxTer 42,0ºC MinQua 15,4ºC MáxQua 41,8ºC
CPM: MinSeg 22,3ºC MaxSeg 39,7ºC MinTer 22,9ºC MáxTer 39,8ºC MinQua 21,6ºC MáxQua 40,4ºC
FOI: MinSeg 19,9ºC MaxSeg 29,2ºC MinTer 23,0ºC MáxTer 28,3ºC MinQua 22,0ºC MáxQua 27,0ºC
FAR: MinSeg 22,5ºC MaxSeg 28,1ºC MinTer 23,7ºC MáxTer 27,7ºC MinQua 20,6ºC MáxQua 32,8ºC

Dei tanta volta que já para aqui uma salganhada, seja o que o São Pedro quiser


----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2022 às 17:55)

*Thomar*

MON: MinSeg 17,9ºC MaxSeg 34,5ºC MinTer 21,4ºC MáxTer 41,3ºC MinQua 23,2ºC MáxQua 40,5ºC
BRA: MinSeg 16,9ºC MaxSeg 38,5ºC MinTer 18,9ºC MáxTer 40,0°C MinQua 19,4ºC MáxQua 40,7ºC
PIN: MinSeg 21,3ºC MaxSeg 41,6ºC MinTer 22,5ºC MáxTer 43,3ºC MinQua 24,5ºC MáxQua 41,9ºC
TOR: MinSeg 13,3ºC MaxSeg 26,5ºC MinTer 17,2ºC MáxTer 31,1ºC MinQua 15,2ºC MáxQua 29,1ºC
LOU: MinSeg 16,8ºC MaxSeg 36,8ºC MinTer 18,8ºC MáxTer 42,4ºC MinQua 23,2ºC MáxQua 41,2ºC
SPM: MinSeg 14,5ºC MaxSeg 24,2ºC MinTer 14,0ºC MáxTer 28,1ºC MinQua 15,5ºC MáxQua 25,3ºC
TVD: MinSeg 14,5ºC MaxSeg 31,3ºC MinTer 15,4ºC MáxTer 37,1ºC MinQua 16,5ºC MáxQua 35,1ºC
CAB: MinSeg 20,5ºC MaxSeg 26,6ºC MinTer 18,9ºC MáxTer 28,7ºC MinQua 22,5ºC MáxQua 27,1ºC
COR: MinSeg 17,1ºC MaxSeg 40,8ºC MinTer 18,0ºC MáxTer 44,1ºC MinQua 19,9ºC MáxQua 42,3ºC
CPM: MinSeg 21,2ºC MaxSeg 40,2ºC MinTer 22,9ºC MáxTer 41,8ºC MinQua 23,1ºC MáxQua 40,3ºC
FOI: MinSeg 18,9ºC MaxSeg 31,2ºC MinTer 22,3ºC MáxTer 29,3ºC MinQua 22,3ºC MáxQua 28,0ºC
FAR: MinSeg 23,1ºC MaxSeg 33,3ºC MinTer 24,3ºC MáxTer 31,3ºC MinQua 22,6ºC MáxQua 32,5ºC

Já me ia esquecendo de fazer as apostas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2022 às 18:48)

*algarvio1980*

MON: MinSeg 16,6ºC MaxSeg 32,2ºC MinTer 22,4ºC MáxTer 41,8ºC MinQua 22,2ºC MáxQua 41,7ºC
BRA: MinSeg 16,9ºC MaxSeg 37,5ºC MinTer 20,9ºC MáxTer 38,6ºC MinQua 21,4ºC MáxQua 41,2ºC
PIN: MinSeg 21,3ºC MaxSeg 42,0ºC MinTer 22,5ºC MáxTer 44,8ºC MinQua 24,1ºC MáxQua 42,5ºC
TOR: MinSeg 13,7ºC MaxSeg 27,5ºC MinTer 17,2ºC MáxTer 31,7ºC MinQua 16,2ºC MáxQua 30,1ºC
LOU: MinSeg 16,1ºC MaxSeg 34,4ºC MinTer 19,3ºC MáxTer 43,7ºC MinQua 21,2ºC MáxQua 41,2ºC
SPM: MinSeg 14,1ºC MaxSeg 22,2ºC MinTer 14,8ºC MáxTer 28,1ºC MinQua 16,5ºC MáxQua 25,3ºC
TVD: MinSeg 14,8ºC MaxSeg 30,3ºC MinTer 16,4ºC MáxTer 43,4ºC MinQua 19,5ºC MáxQua 40,1ºC
CAB: MinSeg 20,5ºC MaxSeg 26,6ºC MinTer 19,3ºC MáxTer 28,7ºC MinQua 20,5ºC MáxQua 27,3ºC
COR: MinSeg 15,3ºC MaxSeg 39,8ºC MinTer 18,8ºC MáxTer 45,1ºC MinQua 20,7ºC MáxQua 44,3ºC
CPM: MinSeg 21,2ºC MaxSeg 40,2ºC MinTer 22,9ºC MáxTer 41,8ºC MinQua 23,1ºC MáxQua 40,3ºC
FOI: MinSeg 19,2ºC MaxSeg 30,2ºC MinTer 22,3ºC MáxTer 30,3ºC MinQua 22,3ºC MáxQua 29,0ºC
FAR: MinSeg 23,1ºC MaxSeg 33,3ºC MinTer 24,3ºC MáxTer 31,3ºC MinQua 22,6ºC MáxQua 33,3ºC

Desta vez vai ao calhas e seja o que eu quiser, para ganhar isto.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2022 às 20:11)

*david 6*
MON: MinSeg 17,5ºC MaxSeg 35,5ºC MinTer 20,5ºC MáxTer 40,3ºC MinQua 23,8ºC MáxQua 38,5ºC
BRA: MinSeg 18,5ºC MaxSeg 37,6ºC MinTer 20,5ºC MáxTer 38,9ºC MinQua 21,2ºC MáxQua 39,5ºC
PIN: MinSeg 19,5ºC MaxSeg 40,8ºC MinTer 20,6ºC MáxTer 41,8ºC MinQua 21,8ºC MáxQua 40,5ºC
TOR: MinSeg 17,6ºC MaxSeg 24,3ºC MinTer 18,1ºC MáxTer 26,2ºC MinQua 15,9ºC MáxQua 25,5ºC
LOU: MinSeg 16,2ºC MaxSeg 36,2ºC MinTer 19,7ºC MáxTer 42,1ºC MinQua 22,0ºC MáxQua 41,8ºC
SPM: MinSeg 13,8ºC MaxSeg 21,9ºC MinTer 13,2ºC MáxTer 28,6ºC MinQua 16,4ºC MáxQua 25,5ºC
TVD: MinSeg 14,8ºC MaxSeg 30,5ºC MinTer 15,7ºC MáxTer 41,7ºC MinQua 16,5ºC MáxQua 40,2ºC
CAB: MinSeg 19,6ºC MaxSeg 21,5ºC MinTer 20,5ºC MáxTer 29,0ºC MinQua 21,1ºC MáxQua 26,8ºC
COR: MinSeg 13,7ºC MaxSeg 39,2ºC MinTer 17,9ºC MáxTer 43,5ºC MinQua 18,8ºC MáxQua 41,3ºC
CPM: MinSeg 20,9ºC MaxSeg 40,5ºC MinTer 23,5ºC MáxTer 43,1ºC MinQua 23,8ºC MáxQua 42,2ºC
FOI: MinSeg 20,1ºC MaxSeg 30,3ºC MinTer 24,4ºC MáxTer 29,5ºC MinQua 23,2ºC MáxQua 30,6ºC
FAR: MinSeg 22,5ºC MaxSeg 32,3ºC MinTer 24,4ºC MáxTer 30,5ºC MinQua 23,9ºC MáxQua 32,6ºC


----------



## RStorm (9 Jul 2022 às 22:11)

*RStorm*

MON: MinSeg 18,3ºC MaxSeg 36,2ºC MinTer 19,7ºC MáxTer 41,0ºC MinQua 22,5ºC MáxQua 39,3ºC
BRA: MinSeg 17,9ºC MaxSeg 38,8ºC MinTer 19,6ºC MáxTer 39,0ºC MinQua 20,1ºC MáxQua 39,2ºC
PIN: MinSeg 18,9ºC MaxSeg 41,2ºC MinTer 21,4ºC MáxTer 41,3ºC MinQua 23,0ºC MáxQua 41,7ºC
TOR: MinSeg 16,8ºC MaxSeg 25,1ºC MinTer 17,7ºC MáxTer 25,2ºC MinQua 15,9ºC MáxQua 24,0ºC
LOU: MinSeg 15,4ºC MaxSeg 36,6ºC MinTer 17,4ºC MáxTer 42,5ºC MinQua 21,8ºC MáxQua 40,9ºC
SPM: MinSeg 14,3ºC MaxSeg 22,1ºC MinTer 13,7ºC MáxTer 25,9ºC MinQua 15,2ºC MáxQua 25,2ºC
TVD: MinSeg 12,8ºC MaxSeg 32,1ºC MinTer 14,7ºC MáxTer 36,9ºC MinQua 16,1ºC MáxQua 34,6ºC
CAB: MinSeg 20,5ºC MaxSeg 25,4ºC MinTer 19,0ºC MáxTer 26,8ºC MinQua 22,6ºC MáxQua 25,7ºC
COR: MinSeg 13,9ºC MaxSeg 40,4ºC MinTer 16,4ºC MáxTer 42,5ºC MinQua 17,2ºC MáxQua 41,1ºC
CPM: MinSeg 21,4ºC MaxSeg 40,0ºC MinTer 22,3ºC MáxTer 41,0ºC MinQua 22,2ºC MáxQua 41,3ºC
FOI: MinSeg 20,6ºC MaxSeg 30,4ºC MinTer 25,3ºC MáxTer 29,0ºC MinQua 22,6ºC MáxQua 28,9ºC
FAR: MinSeg 23,5ºC MaxSeg 29,1ºC MinTer 23,9ºC MáxTer 30,1ºC MinQua 21,1ºC MáxQua 31,9ºC 

Aqui vai o meu contributo  Boa sorte a todos


----------



## rozzo (9 Jul 2022 às 23:26)

*rozzo*
MON: MinSeg 16,5ºC MaxSeg 33,3ºC MinTer 21,5ºC MáxTer 42,1ºC MinQua 22,8ºC MáxQua 40,2ºC
BRA: MinSeg 19,7ºC MaxSeg 39,1ºC MinTer 21,2ºC MáxTer 40,2ºC MinQua 22,6,0ºC MáxQua 40,0ºC
PIN: MinSeg 19,5ºC MaxSeg 41,5ºC MinTer 22,6ºC MáxTer 43,7ºC MinQua 23,0ºC MáxQua 42,7ºC
TOR: MinSeg 17,7ºC MaxSeg 25,8ºC MinTer 18,1ºC MáxTer 27,0ºC MinQua 19,0ºC MáxQua 25,7ºC
LOU: MinSeg 15,4,xºC MaxSeg 36,0ºC MinTer 20,1ºC MáxTer 43,2ºC MinQua 22,2ºC MáxQua 41,5ºC
SPM: MinSeg 14,0ºC MaxSeg 22,6ºC MinTer 14,5ºC MáxTer 33,3ºC MinQua 17,0ºC MáxQua 29,4ºC
TVD: MinSeg 15,2ºC MaxSeg 32,7ºC MinTer 16,1ºC MáxTer 44,1ºC MinQua 19,7ºC MáxQua 42,0ºC
CAB: MinSeg 16,5ºC MaxSeg 28,9ºC MinTer 24,5ºC MáxTer 34,7ºC MinQua 22,0ºC MáxQua 34,2ºC
COR: MinSeg 14,4ºC MaxSeg 39,8ºC MinTer 18,5ºC MáxTer 44,0ºC MinQua 19,1ºC MáxQua 43,3ºC
CPM: MinSeg 16,6ºC MaxSeg 40,8ºC MinTer 19,3ºC MáxTer 42,5ºC MinQua 20,1ºC MáxQua 42,1ºC
FOI: MinSeg 20,4ºC MaxSeg 31,0ºC MinTer 22,0ºC MáxTer 29,7ºC MinQua 22,1ºC MáxQua 30,5ºC
FAR: MinSeg 23,3ºC MaxSeg 33,3ºC MinTer 22,8ºC MáxTer 31,5ºC MinQua 23,3ºC MáxQua 33,2ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2022 às 23:59)

Dan
MON: MinSeg 16,6ºC MaxSeg 33,5ºC MinTer 19,5ºC MáxTer 42,5ºC MinQua 20,5ºC MáxQua 39,5ºC
BRA: MinSeg 19,5ºC MaxSeg 37,5ºC MinTer 20,5ºC MáxTer 38,5ºC MinQua 21,5ºC MáxQua 40,0ºC
PIN: MinSeg 21,5ºC MaxSeg 40,5ºC MinTer 22,0ºC MáxTer 44,0ºC MinQua 22,5ºC MáxQua 44,0ºC
TOR: MinSeg 16,5ºC MaxSeg 25,0ºC MinTer 16,5ºC MáxTer 25,5ºC MinQua 17,0ºC MáxQua 26,0ºC
LOU: MinSeg 15,5ºC MaxSeg 35,5ºC MinTer 19,5ºC MáxTer 43,5ºC MinQua 20,5ºC MáxQua 41,0ºC
SPM: MinSeg 15,0ºC MaxSeg 24,0ºC MinTer 14,0ºC MáxTer 33,5ºC MinQua 15,5ºC MáxQua 30,5ºC
TVD: MinSeg 14,5ºC MaxSeg 30,5ºC MinTer 15,5ºC MáxTer 43,0ºC MinQua 15,5ºC MáxQua 40,5ºC
CAB: MinSeg 16,0ºC MaxSeg 22,5ºC MinTer 18,0ºC MáxTer 31,5ºC MinQua 20,5ºC MáxQua 29,0ºC
COR: MinSeg 14,5ºC MaxSeg 40,0ºC MinTer 17,5ºC MáxTer 45,5ºC MinQua 22,0ºC MáxQua 44,5ºC
CPM: MinSeg 19,5ºC MaxSeg 40,0ºC MinTer 22,0ºC MáxTer 42,5ºC MinQua 22,5ºC MáxQua 43,5ºC
FOI: MinSeg 22,0ºC MaxSeg 34,0ºC MinTer 24,0ºC MáxTer 32,0ºC MinQua 23,0ºC MáxQua 34,0ºC
FAR: MinSeg 23,0ºC MaxSeg 35,5ºC MinTer 23,5ºC MáxTer 31,5ºC MinQua 23,5ºC MáxQua 33,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2022 às 23:59)

AnDré
MON: MinSeg 18,1ºC MaxSeg 38,1ºC MinTer 19,1ºC MáxTer 40,3ºC MinQua 20,1ºC MáxQua 37,9ºC
BRA: MinSeg 17,1ºC MaxSeg 36,1ºC MinTer 18,1ºC MáxTer 37,5ºC MinQua 19,1ºC MáxQua 38,0ºC
PIN: MinSeg 18,5ºC MaxSeg 42,5ºC MinTer 18,9ºC MáxTer 43,5ºC MinQua 18,5ºC MáxQua 43,0ºC
TOR: MinSeg 17,0ºC MaxSeg 24,0ºC MinTer 17,5ºC MáxTer 26,0ºC MinQua 17,0ºC MáxQua 25,0ºC
LOU: MinSeg 18,0ºC MaxSeg 38,0ºC MinTer 19,0ºC MáxTer 42,0ºC MinQua 18,0ºC MáxQua 38,0ºC
SPM: MinSeg 15,0ºC MaxSeg 21,0ºC MinTer 15,0ºC MáxTer 28,0ºC MinQua 16,0ºC MáxQua 25,0ºC
TVD: MinSeg 14,5ºC MaxSeg 31,0ºC MinTer 14,5ºC MáxTer 37,0ºC MinQua 18,0ºC MáxQua 35,0ºC
CAB: MinSeg 18,0ºC MaxSeg 23,0ºC MinTer 18,0ºC MáxTer 28,0ºC MinQua 19,0ºC MáxQua 26,0ºC
COR: MinSeg 14,9ºC MaxSeg 41,0ºC MinTer 18,0ºC MáxTer 40,0ºC MinQua 19,0ºC MáxQua 38,0ºC
CPM: MinSeg 18,0ºC MaxSeg 42,0ºC MinTer 19,0ºC MáxTer 42,0ºC MinQua 19,0ºC MáxQua 43,0ºC
FOI: MinSeg 21,0ºC MaxSeg 28,0ºC MinTer 19,0ºC MáxTer 26,0ºC MinQua 18,0ºC MáxQua 25,0ºC
FAR: MinSeg 23,0ºC MaxSeg 31,0ºC MinTer 22,0ºC MáxTer 28,0ºC MinQua 21,0ºC MáxQua 27,0ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Jul 2022 às 00:00)

Jorge_scp
MON: MinSeg 16,3ºC MaxSeg 33,9ºC MinTer 21,9ºC MáxTer 42,9ºC MinQua 22,4ºC MáxQua 41,8ºC
BRA: MinSeg 19,5ºC MaxSeg 37,3ºC MinTer 20,5ºC MáxTer 38,2ºC MinQua 21,5ºC MáxQua 40,2ºC
PIN: MinSeg 21,3ºC MaxSeg 41,9ºC MinTer 24,1ºC MáxTer 44,6ºC MinQua 25,2ºC MáxQua 44,2ºC
TOR: MinSeg 19,1ºC MaxSeg 24,2ºC MinTer 20,4ºC MáxTer 26,5ºC MinQua 21,6ºC MáxQua 27,5ºC
LOU: MinSeg 15,2ºC MaxSeg 34,9ºC MinTer 22,3ºC MáxTer 42,8ºC MinQua 23,5ºC MáxQua 43,5ºC
SPM: MinSeg 13,7ºC MaxSeg 20,7ºC MinTer 15,2ºC MáxTer 34,8ºC MinQua 17,5ºC MáxQua 30,1ºC
TVD: MinSeg 13,8ºC MaxSeg 31,8ºC MinTer 15,2ºC MáxTer 43,8ºC MinQua 17,7ºC MáxQua 41,5ºC
CAB: MinSeg 17,9ºC MaxSeg 22,2ºC MinTer 21,1ºC MáxTer 34,5ºC MinQua 22,4ºC MáxQua 32,4ºC
COR: MinSeg 13,9ºC MaxSeg 40,2ºC MinTer 16,3ºC MáxTer 44,6ºC MinQua 16,8ºC MáxQua 44,4ºC
CPM: MinSeg 23,2ºC MaxSeg 42,1ºC MinTer 25,5ºC MáxTer 43,2ºC MinQua 24,8ºC MáxQua 43,6ºC
FOI: MinSeg 22,5ºC MaxSeg 30,9ºC MinTer 24,3ºC MáxTer 32,9ºC MinQua 25,5ºC MáxQua 33,1ºC
FAR: MinSeg 24,3ºC MaxSeg 34,1ºC MinTer 25,2ºC MáxTer 33,5ºC MinQua 23,3ºC MáxQua 33,1ºC


----------



## Stormlover (10 Jul 2022 às 03:08)

*Stormlover*
MON: MinSeg 17,6ºC MaxSeg 39,9ºC MinTer 21,5ºC MáxTer 41,1ºC MinQua 23,9ºC MáxQua 42,8ºC
BRA: MinSeg 13,9ºC MaxSeg 36,8ºC MinTer 16,1ºC MáxTer 38,2ºC MinQua 16,9ºC MáxQua 39,6ºC
PIN: MinSeg 21,0ºC MaxSeg 40,6ºC MinTer 22,6ºC MáxTer 43,0ºC MinQua 24,6ºC MáxQua 43,9ºC
TOR: MinSeg 12,6ºC MaxSeg 24,0ºC MinTer 14,5ºC MáxTer 26,1ºC MinQua 15,9ºC MáxQua 26,6ºC
LOU: MinSeg 16,1ºC MaxSeg 39,6ºC MinTer 20,9ºC MáxTer 42,1ºC MinQua 22,8ºC MáxQua 41,8ºC
SPM: MinSeg 11,8ºC MaxSeg 22,1ºC MinTer 14,8ºC MáxTer 32,8ºC MinQua 14,6ºC MáxQua 27,1ºC
TVD: MinSeg 14,6ºC MaxSeg 38,8ºC MinTer 18,9ºC MáxTer 42,9ºC MinQua 22,2ºC MáxQua 40,8ºC
CAB: MinSeg 16,6ºC MaxSeg 29,9ºC MinTer 22,8ºC MáxTer 34,7ºC MinQua 18,1ºC MáxQua 29,4ºC
COR: MinSeg 15,6ºC MaxSeg 40,1ºC MinTer 18,8ºC MáxTer 44,4ºC MinQua 19,5ºC MáxQua 42,8ºC
CPM: MinSeg 21,1ºC MaxSeg 41,6ºC MinTer 23,2ºC MáxTer 42,9ºC MinQua 24,6ºC MáxQua 40,8ºC
FOI: MinSeg 22,8ºC MaxSeg 29,8ºC MinTer 24,9ºC MáxTer 31,6ºC MinQua 24,3ºC MáxQua 29,6ºC
FAR: MinSeg 19,9ºC MaxSeg 39,1ºC MinTer 22,7ºC MáxTer 33,3ºC MinQua 22,2ºC MáxQua 31,8ºC

Vamos ver como corre xD


----------



## David sf (10 Jul 2022 às 10:57)

*David sf*
MON: MinSeg 16,5ºC MaxSeg 33,5ºC MinTer 21,5ºC MáxTer 42,0ºC MinQua 22,0ºC MáxQua 40,0ºC
BRA: MinSeg 19,5ºC MaxSeg 38,0ºC MinTer 21,5ºC MáxTer 39,0ºC MinQua 23,0ºC MáxQua 40,5ºC
PIN: MinSeg 19,5ºC MaxSeg 40,0ºC MinTer 22,5ºC MáxTer 43,5ºC MinQua 24,0ºC MáxQua 44,0ºC
TOR: MinSeg 17,0ºC MaxSeg 25,0ºC MinTer 18,0ºC MáxTer 28,5ºC MinQua 20,0ºC MáxQua 29,5ºC
LOU: MinSeg 16,5ºC MaxSeg 36,5ºC MinTer 22,5ºC MáxTer 43,5ºC MinQua 23,0ºC MáxQua 44,0ºC
SPM: MinSeg 14,5ºC MaxSeg 20,0ºC MinTer 15,0ºC MáxTer 33,0ºC MinQua 19,5ºC MáxQua 30,5ºC
TVD: MinSeg 14,5ºC MaxSeg 32,5ºC MinTer 17,0ºC MáxTer 42,5ºC MinQua 21,5ºC MáxQua 41,0ºC
CAB: MinSeg 16,5ºC MaxSeg 21,5ºC MinTer 20,0ºC MáxTer 32,5ºC MinQua 22,5ºC MáxQua 27,5ºC
COR: MinSeg 13,0ºC MaxSeg 40,0ºC MinTer 17,0ºC MáxTer 43,5ºC MinQua 18,5ºC MáxQua 43,5ºC
CPM: MinSeg 20,5ºC MaxSeg 42,0ºC MinTer 23,0ºC MáxTer 43,0ºC MinQua 24,0ºC MáxQua 44,0ºC
FOI: MinSeg 23,0ºC MaxSeg 30,5ºC MinTer 24,0ºC MáxTer 31,0ºC MinQua 24,0ºC MáxQua 32,5ºC
FAR: MinSeg 23,5ºC MaxSeg 33,5ºC MinTer 25,0ºC MáxTer 31,5ºC MinQua 24,0ºC MáxQua 33,0ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2022 às 12:53)

Davidmpb
MON: MinSeg 16,5ºC MaxSeg 34ºC MinTer 22ºC MáxTer 43,1ºC MinQua 22,4ºC MáxQua 42ºC
BRA: MinSeg 19,6ºC MaxSeg 37,9ºC MinTer 20,2ºC MáxTer 38,5ºC MinQua 21,7ºC MáxQua 40,5ºC
PIN: MinSeg 21ºC MaxSeg 42ºC MinTer 24,3ºC MáxTer 44,8ºC MinQua 25,4ºC MáxQua 44,5ºC
TOR: MinSeg 18,7ºC MaxSeg 24,3ºC MinTer 20,5ºC MáxTer 26,4ºC MinQua 21,3ºC MáxQua 27,7ºC
LOU: MinSeg 15ºC MaxSeg 35,2ºC MinTer 22ºC MáxTer 43ºC MinQua 23,5ºC MáxQua 43,4C
SPM: MinSeg 13,8ºC MaxSeg 21ºC MinTer 15,ºC MáxTer 35,2ºC MinQua 17,7ºC MáxQua 30,3ºC
TVD: MinSeg 14ºC MaxSeg 32ºC MinTer 15,5ºC MáxTer 44ºC MinQua 17,9ºC MáxQua 41,7ºC
CAB: MinSeg 17,7ºC MaxSeg 22,5ºC MinTer 21ºC MáxTer 34,7ºC MinQua 22,2ºC MáxQua 32,5ºC
COR: MinSeg 14,2ºC MaxSeg 40,3ºC MinTer 16,5ºC MáxTer 44,8ºC MinQua 17ºC MáxQua 44,8ºC
CPM: MinSeg 23,4ºC MaxSeg 42,3ºC MinTer 25,6ºC MáxTer 43,4ºC MinQua 245ºC MáxQua 43,8ºC
FOI: MinSeg 23ºC MaxSeg 31,2ºC MinTer 24,5ºC MáxTer 33ºC MinQua 25,7ºC MáxQua 33,4ºC
FAR: MinSeg 24,1ºC MaxSeg 34,4ºC MinTer 25,7ºC MáxTer 34ºC MinQua 23ºC MáxQua 33,3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 12:59)

*guisilva5000*
MON: MinSeg 17,8ºC MaxSeg 34,7ºC MinTer 22,3ºC MáxTer 42,9ºC MinQua 21,5ºC MáxQua 41,2ºC
BRA: MinSeg 20,3ºC MaxSeg 38,2ºC MinTer 22,1ºC MáxTer 39,2ºC MinQua 23,3ºC MáxQua 39,9ºC
PIN: MinSeg 21,2ºC MaxSeg 41,0ºC MinTer 22,4ºC MáxTer 42,9ºC MinQua 23,2ºC MáxQua 44,1ºC
TOR: MinSeg 17,9ºC MaxSeg 25,0ºC MinTer 19,1ºC MáxTer 28,2ºC MinQua 19,4ºC MáxQua 29,9ºC
LOU: MinSeg 16,1ºC MaxSeg 37,5ºC MinTer 22,2ºC MáxTer 44,2ºC MinQua 24,5ºC MáxQua 45,1ºC
SPM: MinSeg 15,7ºC MaxSeg 20,0ºC MinTer 15,2ºC MáxTer 33,5ºC MinQua 18,1ºC MáxQua 29,2ºC
TVD: MinSeg 14,7ºC MaxSeg 32,1ºC MinTer 16,1ºC MáxTer 42,5ºC MinQua 21,5ºC MáxQua 41,1ºC
CAB: MinSeg 17,2ºC MaxSeg 21,5ºC MinTer 19,9ºC MáxTer 31,3ºC MinQua 21,9ºC MáxQua 28,9ºC
COR: MinSeg 14,2ºC MaxSeg 41,0ºC MinTer 18,0ºC MáxTer 41,8ºC MinQua 18,7ºC MáxQua 43,7ºC
CPM: MinSeg 20,2ºC MaxSeg 42,0ºC MinTer 22,2ºC MáxTer 43,7ºC MinQua 23,2ºC MáxQua 44,9ºC
FOI: MinSeg 21,7ºC MaxSeg 31,0ºC MinTer 22,5ºC MáxTer 31,5ºC MinQua 22,3ºC MáxQua 32,0ºC
FAR: MinSeg 22,2ºC MaxSeg 33,5ºC MinTer 23,4ºC MáxTer 30,6ºC MinQua 24,2ºC MáxQua 33,3ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2022 às 13:01)

Baixa participação...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2022 às 14:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Baixa participação...


Tendo em conta a instabilidade nos modelos, não me espanta nada a baixa participação...


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2022 às 14:26)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tendo em conta a instabilidade nos modelos, não me espanta nada a baixa participação...


Sim mas foi mais um desafio.


----------



## tonítruo (10 Jul 2022 às 14:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Baixa participação...


Eu não participei principalmente por não estar familiarizado com o clima de metade das estações e como o IPMA não dá forma de acessar os dados históricos das estações não consigo sequer dar uma estudada na forma como as mesmas se comportam perante este tipo de eventos. Assim sendo, preferi não apostar do que estar a meter metade dos valores "às cegas"


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jul 2022 às 17:03)

tonítruo disse:


> Eu não participei principalmente por não estar familiarizado com o clima de metade das estações e como o IPMA não dá forma de acessar os dados históricos das estações não consigo sequer dar uma estudada na forma como as mesmas se comportam perante este tipo de eventos. Assim sendo, preferi não apostar do que estar a meter metade dos valores "às cegas"


Mesmo os mais "experientes" nestes concursos têm ocasionalmente erros de mais de 10 ºC e coisas desse tipo. Não estou com isto a querer obrigar ninguém a participar, claro, mas quem até o queria fazer e só tem vergonha de fazer péssima figura, não se acanhem


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jul 2022 às 20:25)

Ricardo Carvalho
MON: MinSeg 16,1ºC MaxSeg 32,9ºC MinTer 22,0ºC MáxTer 41,9ºC MinQua 21,4ºC MáxQua 41,9ºC
BRA: MinSeg 20,5ºC MaxSeg 36,9ºC MinTer 20,7ºC MáxTer 39,1ºC MinQua 21,5ºC MáxQua 39,8ºC
PIN: MinSeg 21,3ºC MaxSeg 42,1ºC MinTer 24,2ºC MáxTer 43,9ºC MinQua 25,3ºC MáxQua 44,1ºC
TOR: MinSeg 19,0ºC MaxSeg 23,3ºC MinTer 20,2ºC MáxTer 26,2ºC MinQua 21,6ºC MáxQua 28,5ºC
LOU: MinSeg 16,6ºC MaxSeg 36,2ºC MinTer 21,1ºC MáxTer 41,2ºC MinQua 21,2ºC MáxQua 44,1ºC
SPM: MinSeg 13,1ºC MaxSeg 22,7ºC MinTer 16,2ºC MáxTer 34,9ºC MinQua 18,5ºC MáxQua 32,1ºC
TVD: MinSeg 12,18ºC MaxSeg 32,8ºC MinTer 16,2ºC MáxTer 43,9ºC MinQua 17,7ºC MáxQua 42,1ºC
CAB: MinSeg 16,9ºC MaxSeg 21 ,2ºC MinTer 20,1ºC MáxTer 34,1ºC MinQua 22,4ºC MáxQua 31,4ºC
COR: MinSeg 13,9ºC MaxSeg 41,2ºC MinTer 16,3ºC MáxTer 44,8ºC MinQua 15,8ºC MáxQua 44,2ºC
CPM: MinSeg 23,2ºC MaxSeg 41,9ºC MinTer 25,5ºC MáxTer 43,1ºC MinQua 24,8ºC MáxQua 43,3ºC
FOI: MinSeg 20,5ºC MaxSeg 31,8ºC MinTer 22,3ºC MáxTer 34,8ºC MinQua 24,2ºC MáxQua 36,1ºC
FAR: MinSeg 23,3ºC MaxSeg 35,1ºC MinTer 25,0ºC MáxTer 35,5ºC MinQua 24,3ºC MáxQua 36,1ºC


Mais vale tarde do que nunca


----------



## Stormlover (10 Jul 2022 às 20:37)

Quem foi atrás do GFS dos dias anteriores e meteu valores baixos, meus sentimentos xD


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jul 2022 às 01:15)

Muito obrigado a todos os participantes! 
Foi possivelmente um dos concursos mais exigentes de sempre, pela grande inconsistência entre os modelos durante o período de apostas. Vai ser muito interessante acompanhar a evolução da situação.



Davidmpb disse:


> Baixa participação...



Na verdade, tivemos mais membros a submeter apostas neste concurso que no anterior. Enquanto que em Agosto de 2021 tivemos 18 participantes, desta feita foram 19 + 1 (a aposta do @Ricardo Carvalho, tendo sido submetida após a hora de término, não será contabilizada em termos de concurso, mas os seus resultados poderão ser igualmente apresentados, em paralelo, no final do concurso).

Fica um resumo das apostas, com a respectiva distribuição de bonificações:







Peço que se detectarem algum erro não hesitem em avisar.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jul 2022 às 01:24)

Deixo ainda mais alguns dados sobre as apostas:






Nota-se, como seria de esperar, que a inconsistência das apostas vai aumentando com a distância temporal desde o momento da previsão. Porém, realço que é para a máxima de 3ª-feira que encontramos quer o menor quer o maior desvio padrão, para a Lousã e Cabo da Roca, respectivamente. Esta última localização é também a que tem um maior spread ao longo dos 3 dias de previsão. Coruche, em contrapartida, apresenta a maior concordância ao longo do tempo.

Como no último concurso, no final vou comparar os erros relativos à previsão média dos 20 membros, em mais um teste à "wisdom of the crowd".


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2022 às 01:49)

Boa noite pessoal,

Estou de férias, e foi ainda mais difícil para mim por toda a incerteza que existia nas previsões,  só hoje tive um bocadinho para olhar para os modelos e realizar as apostas, peço imensa desculpa, pensei que o prazo terminasse hoje à noite, muito obrigado ao staff pela disponibilidade por mais um  concurso deste género, boa sorte a todos e bom evento para todos


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2022 às 10:23)

Bem, tendo em conta as mínimas horárias correu-me um bocado mal. Uns locais tiveram registos bem mais baixos, como é o caso de Coruche, Monção e Lousã. Outros, mais altos como foi no caso da Torre, Fóia e Bragança.

Campo Maior foi a que correu melhor, teve mínima de 20,1ºC e apostei 20,2ºC, pelo menos isso.  Vamos ver como corre o resto.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Jul 2022 às 13:25)

Mínimas até ao momento (e muito provavelmente, finais) de dia 11:

Monção- 14,9ºC
Bragança- 21,6ºC
Pinhão- 20,1ºC
Torre- 17,6ºC
Lousã- 14ºC
São Pedro de Moel- 13,8ºC
Torres Vedras- 14,6ºC
Cabo Roca- 15,3ºC
Coruche- 13,1ºC
Campo Maior- 20,1ºC
Fóia-22,3ºC
Faro- 23,2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2022 às 13:33)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Mínimas até ao momento (e muito provavelmente, finais) de dia 11:
> 
> Monção- 14,9ºC
> Bragança- 21,6ºC
> ...


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2022 às 14:37)

Claramente subestimei o poder da inversão, dando mínimas demasiado baixas na Torre, em Bragança e na Foia, e demasiado altas na Lousã e em Monção


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2022 às 14:41)

Já eu fiz exatamente o contrário e sobre-estimei o poder da inversão térmica nalguns locais, como Bragança. Felizmente estive bem próximo de várias das mínimas, inclusive acertando na mínima horária de Faro. Veremos como correm os próximos dias!


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 16:42)

Cabo da Roca ainda nem dos 18ºC passou


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2022 às 16:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cabo da Roca ainda nem dos 18ºC passou


Não é assim tão surpreendente, veremos é como será amanhã: se o calor entra a 100%, se a brisa marítima ganha e mal passa dos 20°C, ou algo intermédio


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 18:55)

Torre: 24,2ºC
Campo Maior: 41,8ºC
Coruche: 37,2ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Jul 2022 às 20:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Torre: 25,3ºC
> Campo Maior: 41,8ºC
> Coruche: 37,2ºC


A estação em concurso é a que está aos 1993 m de altitude, cuja máxima foi de 24,2.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2022 às 20:14)

Fóia máxima de 30.7ºC, mas a mínima que foi de 22.7ºC pode ser batida até às 00h

Torres Vedras: Máx. 30.2ºC; mín.: 14.6ºC

São Pedro de Moel: Máx. 18.8ºC; mín.: 13.8ºC

Lousã (Aeródromo): Máx. 33.0ºC; mín.: 26.2ºC

Faro (Aeroporto): Máx: 33.2ºC (por confirmar) mín.: 23.2ºC


----------



## LMMS (11 Jul 2022 às 20:16)

Pelo que estou a ver, vão todos acertar ao lado!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 20:23)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A estação em concurso é a que está aos 1993 m de altitude, cuja máxima foi de 24,2.


Na verdade nunca foi especificado qual das duas era a concurso... faz sentido ser a mais alta.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Jul 2022 às 21:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Na verdade nunca foi especificado qual das duas era a concurso... faz sentido ser a mais alta.


Está no link na primeira página.

Temperaturas máximas até agora:

Monção- 33,4ºC
Bragança- 38,1ºC
Pinhão- 42,5ºC
Torre- 24,2ºC
Lousã- 33ºC
São Pedro de Moel- 18,8ºC
Torres Vedras- 30,2ºC
Cabo Roca- 18,0ºC
Coruche- 37,2ºC
Campo Maior- 41,8ºC
Fóia-30,7ºC
Faro- 33,3ºC


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 00:54)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Está no link na primeira página.
> 
> Temperaturas máximas até agora:
> 
> ...


O Cabo da Roca já disparou para os 21 ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 04:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Está no link na primeira página.
> 
> Temperaturas máximas até agora:
> 
> ...


Cabo da Roca - 21,9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 04:06)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Mínimas até ao momento (e muito provavelmente, finais) de dia 11:
> 
> Monção- 14,9ºC
> Bragança- 21,6ºC
> ...


Fóia - 20,6ºC*



Jorge_scp disse:


> Está no link na primeira página.
> 
> Temperaturas máximas até agora:
> 
> ...


Cabo da Roca - 21,9ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2022 às 08:03)

Algumas mínimas (até ao momento):

Torre - 18,2ºC
Lousã - 20,8ºC
SPMoel - 13,4ºC
Torres Vedras - 15,8ºC
Coruche - 14,8ºC
Campo Maior - 27,2ºC 
Fóia - 20,5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 09:18)

As máximas de ontem correram-me melhor que as mínimas, com alguma sorte à mistura (estava a falhar o Cabo da Roca à grande até a lestada pouco antes da meia-noite me fazer acertar em cheio)


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2022 às 09:31)

Bom dia a todos,

Seguem as classificações parciais relativas ao dia de ontem (11-07-2022, 2ª-feira). A subida final do Cabo da Roca antes da meia noite deu uma ajudinha, no geral. 

*EDIT: Desactualizado! Ver post na página seguinte.*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2022 às 09:37)

Bom, tendo em conta que fiz as apostas em cima do joelho durante uma reunião à noite e fui obrigado a fazê-las na sexta-feira porque no fim-de-semana não estaria cá, acho que tenho desculpa pelo descalabro que está a ser, e ainda vai piorar


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 09:46)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Seguem as classificações parciais relativas ao dia de ontem (11-07-2022, 2ª-feira). A subida final do Cabo da Roca antes da meia noite deu uma ajudinha, no geral.


Acho que te esqueceste de atualizar a mínima da Foia, pelo menos para mim dá a pontuação que tinha antes da mínima ser batida e descer uns graus


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2022 às 09:55)

Obrigado pelo reparo, @N_Fig! Nem tinha reparado que a Fóia também tinha descido um pouco mais antes do dia terminar.

Seguem então as classificações parciais de 2ª-feira devidamente actualizadas:


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 10:36)

Bem, são 10 da manhã e o Cabo da Roca já ultrapassou a máxima que previ


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 10:38)

Cabo da Roca com 29,7ºC às 10h. Nesta já meti muita água.


----------



## Thomar (12 Jul 2022 às 10:57)

O primeiro dia foi excelente para mim, 16º em 19...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 14:02)

Cabo da Roca com 33,6ºC às 13h. São Pedro de Moel com 34,4ºC às 12h.

10ºC de diferença em relação ao que apostei. 

Coruche e Torres Vedras seguem bem abaixo, para já. Está bonito, está...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2022 às 17:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Cabo da Roca com 33,6ºC às 13h. São Pedro de Moel com 34,4ºC às 12h.
> 
> 10ºC de diferença em relação ao que apostei.
> 
> Coruche e Torres Vedras seguem bem abaixo, para já. Está bonito, está...


O faroleiro do Cabo da Roca lembrou-se a acender o fogareiro para assar umas febras.


----------



## Stormlover (12 Jul 2022 às 17:54)

O desastre o horror a tragédia 
Já me arrependi de ter posto algumas a totoloto e ter feito as coisas um pouco à pressa sem ver alguns históricos ( dias anteriores) locais exatos nem nada.
Para Quinta e Sexta não vou fazer assim.
As máximas hoje senão fosse a Foia e uma ou outra não estava assim tão mal. 
Acertei em cheio a mínima de Segunda de Torres Vedras


----------



## Stormlover (12 Jul 2022 às 17:55)

Ah e Coruche hoje, Coruche tá um fail tremendo, alguém vá com um isqueiro à estação please.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 18:01)

Coruche teve máxima de 40,7ºC, o Ribatejo está tardio hoje.


----------



## Stormlover (12 Jul 2022 às 18:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Coruche teve máxima de 40,7ºC, o Ribatejo está tardio hoje.


Nebulosidade a fazer das suas.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2022 às 10:04)

Bom dia malta!

Seguem as classificações parciais de 2ª-feira + 3ª-feira. Ainda nada está decidido, dado que as variações de membro para membro são em geral bastante pequenas!


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jul 2022 às 11:36)

Mínimas até ao momento:

Monção- 24,0ºC
Bragança- 20,7ºC
Pinhão- 22,9ºC
Torre- Problema?
Lousã- 21,4ºC
São Pedro de Moel- 17,6ºC
Torres Vedras- 21,0ºC
Cabo Roca- 20,3ºC
Coruche- 17,7ºC
Campo Maior- 25,8ºC
Fóia-20,7ºC
Faro- 26,4ºC


----------



## lserpa (13 Jul 2022 às 12:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Mínimas até ao momento:
> 
> Monção- 24,0ºC
> Bragança- 20,7ºC
> ...



Aquela mínima de Faro até parece uma máxima  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Anticiclone Açores (13 Jul 2022 às 15:40)

Boa tarde! 

Felizmente as temperaturas máximas não estão a atingir valores tão altos quanto era expectável. À última da hora o ECMWF cortou no calor previsto, em cerca de 3 graus. Mesmo assim, esperemos pelos máximos desta tarde, que poderão ascender a praticamente 45 graus em alguns locais. 

Se já com esta temperatura tanto incêndio varre o País, e provavelmente muito idoso morre, não quero imaginar com 47 graus ou até 48 graus como previa o GFS. Espero que haja algum bom senso quando se demonstrar felicidade ou algo parecido com situações extremas que acarretam morte e devastação. Coisa esta bem diferente do natural entusiasmo no acompanhamento destes eventos, que move muita da comunidade amadora.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2022 às 16:27)

Anticiclone Açores disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Felizmente as temperaturas máximas não estão a atingir valores tão altos quanto era expectável. À última da hora o ECMWF cortou no calor previsto, em cerca de 3 graus. Mesmo assim, esperemos pelos máximos desta tarde, que poderão ascender a praticamente 45 graus em alguns locais.
> 
> ...


Pontualmente ainda poderemos ter 47 ou 48°C num ou noutro sítio, mas não será algo generalizado. O evento ainda não acabou.


----------



## Stormlover (13 Jul 2022 às 18:44)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia malta!
> 
> Seguem as classificações parciais de 2ª-feira + 3ª-feira. Ainda nada está decidido, dado que as variações de membro para membro são em geral bastante pequenas!


Fui o segundo melhor resultado em relação à máxima de Terça, contento-me com isso xD


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jul 2022 às 23:46)

Máximas de hoje:

Monção- 40,6ºC
Bragança- 39,6ºC
Pinhão- 44,0ºC
Torre- 25,8ºC
Lousã- 46,3ºC
São Pedro de Moel- 33,8ºC
Torres Vedras- 43,3ºC
Cabo Roca- 34,9ºC
Coruche- 43,4ºC
Campo Maior- 44,1ºC
Fóia-29,5ºC
Faro- 32,8ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 23:53)

Foram boas apostas, as estações à beira mar são bem sensíveis 

Também pensei que a Torre aquece-se mais.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jul 2022 às 00:24)

Findo o período de apostas, seguem as classificações finais deste concurso de 11 a 13 de Julho de 2022:






A aposta do @Ricardo Carvalho, colocada já fora do período de submissão, teve um ETA de 191ºC, colocando-a num hipotético 17º lugar.

Muito obrigado a todos os que despenderam um pouco do seu tempo para participar! Foi um dos concursos mais difíceis até à data (eu que o diga ) data toda a incerteza que rondou as previsões. E parabéns ao @David sf pelo seu primeiro lugar!  
Em geral o dia de hoje foi muito complicado na previsão de máximas. Em média, só duas estações ficaram abaixo do previsto, Torre e Fóia, por 0.57ºC e 0.60ºC respectivamente. Na Lousã, em média, o erro foi de -6.38ºC! E no Cabo da Roca foi de -6.72ºC!
Já que menciono estes desvios médios, uma vez mais, a "wisdom of the crowd" revelou ser bastante apta nas previsões! O ETA para os 3 dias foi de 132ºC, colocando-a num virtual 6º lugar.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 00:40)

Nada mau, um 10º lugar!  Tendo em conta a grande confusão existente nos modelos na data em que apostei, optei por ficar no meio termo e sempre pensei que corresse pior.
A inversão em algumas estações e principalmente, a lestada nas zonas costeiras foi o que me tramou mais.

Parabéns ao @David sf pela vitória, ao pódio e aos membros do staff que promoveram a organização de mais um concurso de apostas.


----------



## Stormlover (14 Jul 2022 às 00:51)

Espero que haja mais eventos, não tão excecionalmente quentes, para termos mais apostas. 
E de preferência que eu acabe numa melhor posição xD
O pormenor de quanto mais longe da data da submissão menos erro tive xD


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jul 2022 às 01:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Nada mau, um 10º lugar!  Tendo em conta a grande confusão existente nos modelos na data em que apostei, optei por ficar no meio termo e sempre pensei que corresse pior.
> A inversão em algumas estações e principalmente, a lestada nas zonas costeiras foi o que me tramou mais.
> 
> Parabéns ao @David sf pela vitória, ao pódio e aos membros do staff que promoveram a organização de mais um concurso de apostas.


Também costumo tentar apostar num meio termo, o que tem dado quase sempre para ficar na primeira metade da tabela, mas parece impossível apanhar o talento genuíno de membros como @David sf. Já deve ser a 5ª ou 6ª vitória, parabéns!


Stormlover disse:


> Espero que haja mais eventos, não tão excecionalmente quentes, para termos mais apostas.
> E de preferência que eu acabe numa melhor posição xD
> O pormenor de quanto mais longe da data da submissão menos erro tive xD


E apostas também diferentes. Lembro-me que houve um concurso em que até se apostou em intervalos de precipitação para além da temperatura, essas variações ocasionais dão mais cor a isto


----------



## tonítruo (14 Jul 2022 às 01:23)

N_Fig disse:


> mas parece impossível apanhar o talento genuíno de membros como @David sf. Já deve ser a 5ª ou 6ª vitória, parabéns!


Então já vi que o segredo para vencer esta competição é copiar os valores do @David sf e alterar um deles pur uma décima...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 01:35)

Primeira vez que fico no top 10, yey 

Fui o único meteolouco que aposto na Lousã hoje com 45,1ºC e mesmoa assim nem chegou perto


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Jul 2022 às 07:45)

Foi um concurso muito interessante de seguir, não só novamente pelas condições meteorológicas de um evento excepcional, mas também pela luta muito renhida entre os 5 primeiros classificados, qualquer um ficou a um pequeno detalhe de vencer esta prova! Destaco, no entanto, que este concurso foi um pouco um resumo do que tem sido o histórico desde que se começou a fazê-los, já que no pódio estão precisamente os 3 membros que têm sido ao longo do tempo, de longe, os mais consistentes: O David, o Rozzo e eu. Prova mais uma vez que está muito longe de ser sorte. Desta vez venceu o David, os meus parabéns!  

Aliás, apesar de alguns desvios naturais em algumas estações (um concurso deste tipo é muito difícil, com muitas estações no litoral e de altitude que são sempre uma caixinha de surpresas), acho notável os 5 primeiros classificado terem erros médios globais a rondar 1,6ºC. Acho que merecem os parabéns também, são previsões dignas de profissionais 

E aos organizadores e todos os participantes, muito obrigado, é sempre um tópico que "espicaça" a malta e promove a discussão e interacção entre todos, também faz falta de vez em quando sair da "monotonia" dos tópicos de seguimento.

Relativamente à meteorologia em si, é evidente que os membros que apostaram primeiro foram algo influenciados pelas saídas mais frescas em que o GFS vinha a insistir. Outro dado interessante, é que tanto eu, como o Rozzo e o David tivemos melhores pontuações no último dia relativamente ao segundo. Isto tem a ver com o facto de a temperatura não ter subido tanto como o esperado na região sul e grande Lisboa (excepto faixa costeira) devido à influência da depressão em altitude que se situava talvez ligeiramente mais próxima que o esperado nesse dia, nomeadamente as estações de Coruche e Torres Vedras.

Venha o próximo (ups, parece que já está outro a decorrer)!


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Jul 2022 às 09:51)

Subir, no último dia, de 17º para 12º, já é uma vitória .
Parabéns ao Guru das apostas deste fórum de meteoloucos @David sf e uma palavra de especial apreço ao staff pelo trabalho e dedicação para com o fórum e para estas pequenas brincadeiras que, além de dinamizarem o grupo, são pedagógicas.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2022 às 10:30)

top 6 está bom, mas a quarta feira tramou me, cai de 3º para 6º na quarta. Parabéns ao vencedor @David sf . E os David´s continuam fortes como na última vez


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 11:36)

Parabéns ao medalhados!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2022 às 12:21)

Até estive bem neste concurso de apostas. O nono lugar é a melhor posição que já tive desde que começaram os concursos. Para além disso, havia muita incerteza no começo e a inversão durante a noite (e vento durante o dia) estragaram resultados que poderiam ter sido perfeitos! 

Seja como for, parabéns ao vencedor!!!


----------



## Aine (14 Jul 2022 às 12:50)

Parabéns para todos os que participaram


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2022 às 20:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Nada mau, um 10º lugar!  Tendo em conta a grande confusão existente nos modelos na data em que apostei, optei por ficar no meio termo e sempre pensei que corresse pior.
> A inversão em algumas estações e principalmente, a lestada nas zonas costeiras foi o que me tramou mais.
> 
> Parabéns ao @David sf pela vitória, ao pódio e aos membros do staff que promoveram a organização de mais um concurso de apostas.


Fui ultrapassado por um alentejano em cima da meta, por 3 décimas. 

Parabéns ao @David sf .


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2022 às 19:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Também costumo tentar apostar num meio termo, o que tem dado quase sempre para ficar na primeira metade da tabela, mas parece impossível apanhar o talento genuíno de membros como @David sf. Já deve ser a 5ª ou 6ª vitória, parabéns!


Por acaso é só a 2ª . Ainda longe do @Jorge_scp que já leva 6. Sou recordista é de 3º lugares, que já vão em 5...



N_Fig disse:


> E apostas também diferentes. Lembro-me que houve um concurso em que até se apostou em intervalos de precipitação para além da temperatura, essas variações ocasionais dão mais cor a isto


Fizemos uma vez com precipitação, mas é raro nestes eventos extremos de temperatura (tanto para o calor como para o frio) haver uma mínima probabilidade de tal ocorrer. Na altura até funcionou num regime de bonificação.

Já tinha pensado em organizar um concurso de acumulados de precipitação para aqueles dias consecutivos de precipitação intensa, acho que também seria interessante. Mas será sempre um tipo de concurso em que o factor sorte terá sempre um grande peso, bem maior que nas temperaturas.


Gilmet disse:


> Findo o período de apostas, seguem as classificações finais deste concurso de 11 a 13 de Julho de 2022:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado a todos os que organizaram o(s) concurso(s).
A "wisdom of the crowd", tende sempre a ficar bem posicionada mas nunca vence. Mitiga fortemente o efeito de previsões muito desfasadas, que todos fizemos em pelo menos um estação, mas depois também mitiga previsões excepcionais de quem pensou "fora da caixa".


Jorge_scp disse:


> Destaco, no entanto, que este concurso foi um pouco um resumo do que tem sido o histórico desde que se começou a fazê-los, já que no pódio estão precisamente os 3 membros que têm sido ao longo do tempo, de longe, os mais consistentes: O David, o Rozzo e eu. Prova mais uma vez que está muito longe de ser sorte. Desta vez venceu o David, os meus parabéns!


Em 21 concursos, tens 10 presenças no pódio (quase 50%) e eu e o @rozzo 9. 
Mas alguns membros mais recentes têm vindo também a ser presença assídua nos top-10, destaco os Davids (@Davidmpb e @david 6) e o @guisilva5000.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2022 às 22:03)

Parabéns ao pódio! Sem surpresas, arrasaram!
E parabéns para mim também que fiquei em primeiro a contar do fim! Hahahah! (Rir para não chorar!)
Férias + bebé + 5min para olhar para os meteograma do GFS e apostar pelo telemóvel = desgraça total!

Nas próximas apostas espero inverter a situação! Ou não...


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jul 2022 às 22:42)

Eu apostei á última da hora, dada a incerteza das previsões, mesmo não tendo recebido bonificação, terminei num honroso 4° lugar, competir com os três primeiros é sempre tarefa complicada, mas o importante é ir evoluindo e aprendendo.


----------

